# Time for Cornbread



## de-nagorg

Yum.

My grandmother used to bake it in a 9X 12 cake pan.

Then turn it out, and cut it into 3" X 4" pieces, and place that in a deep bowl, and smother it with "Butter Beans". 

Serve it up to each member, I used to stir it up into a mix, and loved it.


ED


----------



## Startingover

I mentioned this once before on here. Crumble a piece up in a cup of milk.


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> I mentioned this once before on here. Crumble a piece up in a cup of milk.


Ahem: Make that Buttermilk, and you got a date.


ED


----------



## BigJim

SeniorSitizen said:


> I can't get the hang of much of that cookin thing but i have learned to bake cornbread to perfection in a cast skillet. Baking time is paramount and i've settled on 23 min. / 27 sec. :vs_laugh:with a pre- heated skillet in a 425°F oven. Sometimes i just have to brag.


Man I looooove good cornbread and that looks like great cornbread. I use to be able to make good cornbread when I was on the fire department but I can't seem to make it worth a cuss now. Now Judy can make good cornbread every time and I dearly love milk and cornbread, it just don't get no better than that. Yeah buddy. I like Tex-Mex cornbread also, good stuff.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I like about a TBL spoon of honey with my cornbread and milk.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Hope you used bacon grease.


----------



## wooleybooger

I used to use a CI skillet until my shoulders got in too bad shape to hold the skillet and board too turn out. I use a 8" square cast iron pan now with a thinner board. Works perfectly.


----------



## chandler48

I love my cornbread. And buttermilk. I tried something different last week. I used my Belgian waffle maker to make it. Wow, no crumbling, just the right size. I cook almost exclusively in cast iron.


----------



## rjniles

My wife makes a Vidalia onion upside down corn bread. Cover the bottom of a greased cast iron fry pan with Vidalia (sweet) onion slices. Add the corn bread batter and bake. Turn out upside down onto a platter. 

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots

cornbread rocks! :vs_rocking_banana
good job Senior Sitizen.


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> cornbread rocks! :vs_rocking_banana
> good job Senior Sitizen.



There you are! I was wondering about you. Are you able to stay out of NYC?


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> There you are! I was wondering about you. Are you able to stay out of NYC?


I was wondering the same thing about TK.

rjniles, I hadn't thought about that, I bet it is good.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

rjniles said:


> My wife makes a Vidalia onion upside down corn bread. Cover the bottom of a greased cast iron fry pan with Vidalia (sweet) onion slices. Add the corn bread batter and bake. Turn out upside down onto a platter.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


This onion thing is above my skill level but i mentioned it to the wife and i'm sure she'll try that. She said jalapeno pepper or bell pepper mixed into the batter as another options she likes.


----------



## mark sr

I didn't realize you could make cornbread in anything other than a cast iron skillet :wink2:
IMO my wife makes the best cornbread, her sister even agrees. I'll eat cornbread with just butter on it or crumbled up and mixed with whatever else was fixed.


----------



## Rough Rooster

If I am making corn bread for dressing, I add the poultry seasoning and sage to the batter.
Excellent results!

I plan to make corn bread today to go with chili and pinto beans. I use stone ground cornmeal and make a pan liner of parchment paper to prevent sticking. Cook in cast iron, but wife wants to scour my pan when my back is turned, thus the parchment paper. :sad:

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## rjniles

SeniorSitizen said:


> This onion thing is above my skill level but i mentioned it to the wife and i'm sure she'll try that. She said jalapeno pepper or bell pepper mixed into the batter as another options she likes.


Another similar and easier version is adding a can of Green Giant Steamed Crisp Mexicorn to the batter.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen

wooleybooger said:


> I used to use a CI skillet until my shoulders got in too bad shape to hold the skillet and board too turn out. I use a 8" square cast iron pan now with a thinner board. Works perfectly.


I can still tolerate the C I skillet until it's time to dump it over in a platter then I fair much better with 2 hands and potholders in each. Maybe i should dig back into the potholder drawer farther and find that pair of mittens.


----------



## Yodaman

My mother would serve corn bread with warm lemon pudding over it as a dessert. Funny, I was talking with the wife about that a couple days ago. I think it's on the menu coming soon!


----------



## BigJim

Rough Rooster said:


> If I am making corn bread for dressing, I add the poultry seasoning and sage to the batter.
> Excellent results!
> 
> I plan to make corn bread today to go with chili and pinto beans. I use stone ground cornmeal and make a pan liner of parchment paper to prevent sticking. Cook in cast iron, but wife wants to scour my pan when my back is turned, thus the parchment paper. :sad:
> 
> RR :smile::smile:


That is a great idea to put the sage and stuff in the cornbread when making dressing. Man when you said your wife likes to scour your cast iron skillet it gave me goose bumps, I would cry. lol We have one skillet we use for nothing but cornbread, it is as slick as a piece of glass, scouring it would ruin it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Yodaman said:


> My mother would serve corn bread with warm lemon pudding over it as a dessert. Funny, I was talking with the wife about that a couple days ago. I think it's on the menu coming soon!


 I mentioned this lemon to the wife saying i suppose in the day a lot of ideas were used for desserts.


Her reply - OH NO, that lemon dessert anything was upper class. Wrong again Vern.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rough Rooster

Made cornbread for lunch. Had chili and pinto beans. Finished with banana pudding. Can it get any better than that? :devil3:

I might gain weight while being a HERMIT. :vs_laugh:

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Rough Rooster said:


> Made cornbread for lunch. Had chili and pinto beans. Finished with banana pudding. Can it get any better than that? :devil3:
> 
> I might gain weight while being a HERMIT. :vs_laugh:
> 
> RR :smile::smile:


GAWD, don't get me started on banana pudding for dessert because i can't quit.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> There you are! I was wondering about you. Are you able to stay out of NYC?


Yes, we’re staying home alone...


----------



## BigJim

SeniorSitizen said:


> GAWD, don't get me started on banana pudding for dessert because i can't quit.


Judy makes her naner pudding from scratch, no instant anything. Man, talk about goooood.


----------



## mark sr

IMO my wife makes the best banana pudding, she adds cool whip to the mix. Our grandson doesn't like bananas so sometimes she'll make a small bowl minus the bananas - we call it Nana pudding.


----------



## wooleybooger

SeniorSitizen said:


> I can still tolerate the C I skillet until it's time to dump it over in a platter then I fair much better with 2 hands and potholders in each. Maybe i should dig back into the potholder drawer farther and find that pair of mittens.



SS consider this. It is what I use now. It's much easier to turn out the cornbread. It does need to be seasoned and well greased regardless of what the propaganda says.

https://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classi...prefix=cast+iron+8+inch+square,aps,244&sr=8-2


----------



## rjniles

wooleybooger said:


> SS consider this. It is what I use now. It's much easier to turn out the cornbread. It does need to be seasoned and well greased regardless of what the propaganda says.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classi...prefix=cast+iron+8+inch+square,aps,244&sr=8-2


Not big enough, I would eat that in 2 servings. Wife uses a 14" CI skillet, damn thing must weigh 30 pounds.


----------



## wooleybooger

rjniles said:


> Not big enough, I would eat that in 2 servings. Wife uses a 14" CI skillet, damn thing must weigh 30 pounds.


Pig. :vs_laugh:

I have a 13/14 inch iron skillet also. I have problems turning a 9" skillet anymore therefore the 8" square pan. Actually I think the same recipe comes out better in the square pan as opposed to the skillet.


----------



## surferdude2

My grandma often burned the bottom of her cornbread (wood stove, so there's that) so often that I preferred it that way, even now. The slightly burned crust takes on a different flavor due to the "Maillard Effect" that I have since learned something about. I even burn my toast a little and like it better that way.

I have put about everything you can name into cornbread batter and it's always edible. When I'm pressed for time, I just thin the batter down a tad and do it like flapjacks in my old cast iron skillet. And no, you can't make proper cornbread in anything other than well seasoned cast iron with a little bacon grease for the non-stick and the flavor boost.

When I prepared my glass of cornbread and milk in the army mess, seated with several other grunts, some of the unfortunates who were cornbread and milk deprived asked what the he\\ I was doing... I got them straighted out pretty soon and you can imagine the smile on their faces when they had their first taste of what I grew up on.

I asked my grandma if they would have cornbread and milk in heaven and she said it wouldn't be much of a heaven without it. LOL


----------



## Yodaman

We must be lazy, cause we bake in a glass pyrex, cut and serve out of the dish.


----------



## BigJim

Yodaman said:


> We must be lazy, cause we bake in a glass pyrex, cut and serve out of the dish.


That's the Yankay way to fix cornbread. :biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg

My grandmother had these cast iron pans that were formed to make Cornbread, in corn ear shapes, about 7 inches long and an inch or so wide, split down the middle. 

I have them in my treasured collection of antique cookware, from grandma. 

And 2 well seasoned well cared for 12" cast iron skillets. 

Oh the memories of corn bread, pineapple upside down cake, and 12" pancakes. 

ED


----------



## BigJim

de-nagorg said:


> Oh the memories of corn bread, pineapple upside down cake, and 12" pancakes.
> 
> ED


My stars we must have STP or something. :biggrin2: I was just thinking about pineapple upside down cake this afternoon. That is one of my all time favorites, I dearly looooove to have one right now. I like them where the dark brown gooy stuff is kinda thick and chewy.


----------



## de-nagorg

BigJim said:


> My stars we must have STP or something. :biggrin2: I was just thinking about pineapple upside down cake this afternoon. That is one of my all time favorites, I dearly looooove to have one right now. I like them where the dark brown gooy stuff is kinda thick and chewy.


Yeah we might be twins from different mothers. :biggrin2:

I too love the caramelized brown sugar topping. 


ED


----------

